# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Logitech POP Keys im Test: Poppig, extravagant, emotional und kabellos



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Logitech POP Keys im Test: Poppig, extravagant, emotional und kabellos*

					Mit ihren poppigen, außergewöhnlichen Farbkombinationen und Schreibmaschinen-Look mit runden Tastenkappen ist die Logitech POP Keys ein Designobjekt und echter Hingucker. Wie unser Test zeigt, kann die mit mechanischen Tastenschaltern und austauschbaren Emoji-Knöpfen ausgestattete Bluetooth-Tastatur aber viel mehr als einfach nur gut aussehen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Logitech POP Keys im Test: Poppig, extravagant, emotional und kabellos*


----------

